# Most logical pizza topping?



## LostHaven (Aug 12, 2016)

Most logical pizza topping?


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Pizza al Tonno. It's very high-protein and can balance out the large amount of fat and carbs in the rest of the pizza. Also, the combination is very satiating and if you decide to eat animal products, farmed seafood is one of the healthier and more environmentally friendly choices. If you want to add onions and are on a date, just make sure that you both get onions.


----------



## LostHaven (Aug 12, 2016)

Tsubaki said:


> Pizza al Tonno. It's very high-protein and can balance out the large amount of fat and carbs in the rest of the pizza. Also, the combination is very satiating and if you decide to eat animal products, farmed seafood is one of the healthier and more environmentally friendly choices. If you want to add onions and are on a date, just make sure that you both get onions.


That does sound very logical.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Years ago, I had guests over in a Catholic country during Lent. I made a pizza with tinned smoked tuna as a topping. The smokiness improved the tuna as a pizza topping, in my opinion. Kind of a ham/bacon vibe.

(I don't think I've seen tinned smoked tuna elsewhere though.)


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

LostHaven said:


> Most logical pizza topping?


Obvsly Pineapple


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Pizza Kebab by a Greek (ish) brand made in Germany


----------



## LostHaven (Aug 12, 2016)

These are all good answers. My vote for most logical pizza topping would be margherita pizza, it's the foundation for all pizza variations. If you can't make a good margherita pizza, you can't be trusted to make other versions of pizza in my opinion.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Whatever the other people don't like, e.g., anchovies or pineapple. More pizza for me.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

My favorite....<3


*Greek*

Roma tomatoes, mozzarella, kalamata olives, red onions and feta cheese on an olive oil base topped with basil & balsamic glaze


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

feel like "tomato" is the obvious choice, but some people don't put tomato in their pizza.... or any vegetables really.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LostHaven said:


> Most logical pizza topping?


Logical? Pepperoni. It's flat and fits right on top of the cheese. 


* *




Of course I'm not logical with my pizza. I like adding onions and garlic.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Onions can be flattened.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

islandlight said:


> Onions can be flattened.


My "go to" pizzeria uses white onions that are cut into loose "shoestring" rings, they don't lay as flat as the pepperoni and they seem to come loose a lot easier; I think because there's water in the onion and oil in the cheese.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I just recently learned of a relative of the tomato called "ground cherry" and one variety is supposed to taste just like pineapples. 

Hypothetically--maybe they are the bridge between the pineapple-on-pizza lovers and the haters...because they are like part tomato, part pineapple?

But they could also be really gross on pizza--I've never tried one.

But maybe...the missing link?


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Well I use to work at a pizzaria. I made a mix of toppings which was Salami, Ham, chicken and drizzed with BBQ suace, marinara base, qnd fresh mozza balls and chedder jack for base. It was very balanced.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

If I can only choose 1 topping, I would choose mushrooms.


----------



## brinstar1994 (9 mo ago)

Cheese to seal the sauce over the crust.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

How does one induce a logical choice? It's all very much about what you like and or what you are allergic to. 

But popular choice would be pepperoni. Not logical because it's unhealthy. 

My choice would be sausage. 

A non meat choice could be mushrooms. They mimic meat texture without being meat themselves. 

Olives are excellent on pizza and have healthy fats in them. 

Spinach if you want to be healthy. 

Artichokes have a tang to them that is much superior to pineapple because they aren't sweet. Pineapple sweetness is what is bad on pizza. 

Pepperoni is honestly good with extra pepperoni, extra cheese, and no other topping, at pizza hut.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

No such thing, but I'm amused by the different attempts to answer the question.



islandlight said:


> Whatever the other people don't like, e.g., anchovies or pineapple. More pizza for me.


I once invited some people over for my birthday and just bought pizza, one veggie and one meat. I was delighted they all chose the veggie pizza and left the meat pizza for me.



Purrfessor said:


> A non meat choice could be mushrooms. They mimic meat texture without being meat themselves.


That's like saying yogurt mimics ice cream without being ice cream. Both are abominations. Fungi basically shouldn't be food.

For you pineapple monsters out there...


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

LostHaven said:


> Most logical pizza topping?


A fucking calculator.
Just grab one, smash it with a hammer, pour it on the pie either before or after cooking, up to you. 
Bon Fuggen Appetit


----------



## 1to9 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Redfork2000 (Oct 23, 2021)

1to9 said:


> View attachment 906211


That was fun! I love these kind of games!

As for the most logical pizza topping, I really like some of the answers I've seen so far. The truth is, that it's hard to find what the most "logical" pizza topping is, because we don't have much context here. What are we trying to achieve, exactly? As one of the comments pointed out, there's different answers depending on what the goal is.

If we're looking for a topping most people would enjoy, then I would say pepperoni is the most logical one in that choice. It's very popular, and its shape is perfect for pizza. It's flat, and stays on the pizza, unlike other toppings that would fall off most easily.

However, if we're speaking about what would be more logical from a health standpoint, then probably something like spinach would be the most logical choice.

If the end goal is to get the most pizza for yourself, then the most logical choice is to choose a topping that only you like, and no one else does. Common choices for controversial toppings include things like anchovies and pineapple. If you like either of those, but know the others don't, then choosing that topping ensures you will get the most pizza. However, doing so may upset the others you are with. If your goal is instead to be on better terms with them, then some time before, figure out what their favorite topping is. Then when you order the pizza, you order it with that topping, and you go "I ordered it with x topping, because that one's your favorite". Then they will go "Aw, you remembered!", and thus you earn bonus points with that person.

If its your birthday, and you just want to enjoy a good pizza, then the most logical choice is to choose whatever pizza topping you like the most. If you want to surprise someone else, choose their favorite topping.

As you can see, the answer to this question will vary greatly depending on the context in which we tackle this situation. What might be the most logical choice for one situation might not be the best choice for another one. For example, I could argue that pepperoni is the best and most logical topping all day, but if you're eating pizza with someone who doesn't eat meat, you would probably want to choose a different topping. It all depends on the context, and what we are trying to achieve. 

It's like asking "what's the most logical tool to use?". The answer is "Whichever tool is best fit for the job you need to get done". You probably wouldn't use a hammer to dig a hole in the ground, nor would you use a shovel to cut paper, and you probably wouldn't use scissors to hammer in nails. It's not that it can't be done, but they're not the best suited for those jobs. You'll agree with me that the most logical thing to do would be to use a shovel to dig, scissors to cut paper, and a hammer to hammer nails. So this just goes to show that it's not that one particular tool that is more logical than the others, but rather, each tool is more logical to be used in a specific context, where it will make more sense to use over the others.

The same idea can be applied here. Depending on what you are trying to achieve, the answer of what the most logical pizza topping is will vary. Do you want the pizza topping that you will enjoy eating the most? Do you want the pizza topping that is the healthiest? Do you want the pizza topping that would give you the best result in a social situation? Even toppings that no one would even think of using could potentially be the most logical choice depending on what you are trying to achieve.

TL;DR: "It depends".


----------



## ignoregasm (9 mo ago)

Canned worms?
Gravy?
Sushi?
Cat food?
Horsemeat?
Parrot's brains?
Testicle hairs?
Marijuana leaves?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

What fits best a pizza by definition is also by definition the most logical.


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

Sauce.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

The idea of pizza in 2023 is illogical.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Pizza is a hot open-faced sandwich. Change my mind.


----------

